# Fire damaged hymer B654 A class...



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

A friend trawling the web, saw this recently... 
I wondered if it was anyone's here?

I trust everyone was safe!

Looks like a frightening boiler issue??

8O

w


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow, thats some explosion.

Yes hope no serious injuries occured.

Paul.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*B654SL?*

Hi,
Does your friend have anymore details by chance?.

Is it definitely a B654SL?.

I wondered if it could have been a fridge problem (cant see fridge vents though?) as the 2007 fridges were subject to a safety recall.

If it was the boiler, i wonder if it was one of the new Truma type?.

A bit worrying for sure.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If that is the same layout as my B654 the damaged area is the site of the oven and fridge. Boiler is on other side under the bed.
Sal


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*B654SL*

Hi Sal,

Has your van needed the recall?

Here is the link to the article on here in case you have not seen it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-35951-.html

It was the first thing i checked when we got our B544SL - we were lucky as our s/no was from a new modified production.

Hope yours is ok.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Possibly I have the model wrong... but in this picture I think the oven fridge is on the other side...? what say you guys??

It was a 2007 regisistration, so would assume it's the Truma C6002/EH??

Got a couple more pics, but only the front end. And a nasty crease on reverse.

w


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*burned hymer*

That fire looks like its been started by the rear brakes over heating, if the rear brakes of a fiat van chassis are not cleaned at service, you get a build up of brake dust which is flammable and burns at high temperature.
Phil


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I would like to speak to the owner of this van , We had a major fire in our Euramobile 810, it was a 2007, Happen on our drive in jan this year, nearly lost whole house, ours started in fridge, so they tell us, we were lucky to get out of house 7 fire engines, our lives have been turned upside down.so would be very intrested in this, Thanks


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Judging from the later interior photo, the fridge is on the right side of the vehicle & looks intact. That leaves either the Truma or the cooker as the burnt bit. Hope everyone was OK.

Horrible mess & most upsetting for the owners. Whoever you are, I feel for you.

D.


----------



## presterjohn (May 9, 2010)

*Fire in McLouis 432*

I have been fortunate to use the McLouis 432 as a mobile youth facility in the Forest of Dean, but in the early hours of Tuesday morning it was 'firebombed'. It was parked on a police station forecourt and their vehicle (similar) was bombed as well. I work for a charity, the only employee, and I need to negotiate a price with the insurance company. I have no idea what it was worth - Year 2001, reasonable condition for age both inside and out.
Can anyone help me with an approximate value please?


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

presterjohn, I arrived at a settlement by finding similar ones for sale, but you will fall short of what you want , thats insurance for you , biggest problem for us was contents we had a max value of £3500 and we had more than that inside, However we were insured with caravan club and they were fantastic, not the same with the house insurance they have been a nightmare,Good luck


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Fire in McLouis 432*



presterjohn said:


> I have been fortunate to use the McLouis 432 as a mobile youth facility in the Forest of Dean, but in the early hours of Tuesday morning it was 'firebombed'. It was parked on a police station forecourt and their vehicle (similar) was bombed as well. I work for a charity, the only employee, and I need to negotiate a price with the insurance company. I have no idea what it was worth - Year 2001, reasonable condition for age both inside and out.
> Can anyone help me with an approximate value please?


Google McLouis 432 and see what comes up, do not let the insurance company fob you off with Glasses Guide Trade, thats their favourite stunt to avoid paying out the RETAIL value.

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I once had a car written off, I told the insurers to look in the auto trader and find one for sale in the same condition. Because the car was in mint condition and a rare model the couldn't find one. I knew they wouldn't, so they agreed to put their £2500 offer upto what I had asked for £4000. So dont accept what they say, tell them why your van is worth what you think it is, and dont forget to mention accessories which may also be covered seperatly to contents.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all these bad bit's of news... I wish I'd not posted the initial thread now.

I don't know anymore on the original item, but if you all look at the second set of photos you will see the fridge/oven/tec combination, so it wasn't either of these two things IMO. I still think it was the boiler?

Final note on this was the insurance paid out £55K [allegedly]

w


----------

